# Software Fix For Volume Problem



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Android Police just posted that the volume bug is in fact a software problem and Google is working on fixing it. Unfortunately, I don't see a link to Google saying this but it is 3:30 so maybe I over-looked something.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/23/google-galaxy-nexus-volume-bug-is-not-hardware-related-software-fix-already-on-the-way/


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

That's really good news if a simple ota will fix the issue .


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just wonder how this can be a software problem when testing by handtec found that some handsets didn't suffer from the problem (assuming they tested them all in the same way).

Edit...reading the original statement from Samsung....they didn't actually say it's a software issue, just that it can be fixed with a software patch. Hopefully this is true and not just a holding statement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Paul77 said:


> I just wonder how this can be a software problem when testing by handtec found that some handsets didn't suffer from the problem (assuming they tested them all in the same way).
> 
> Edit...reading the original statement from Samsung....they didn't actually say it's a software issue, just that it can be fixed with a software patch. Hopefully this is true and not just a holding statement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Mind sharing that? I was really tired when I found this so I wasn't able to function well enough to find anything else.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Mind sharing that? I was really tired when I found this so I wasn't able to function well enough to find anything else.


They've taken the blog entry down now but it was here http://www.handtec.co.uk/blog/2011/11/samsung-galaxy-nexus-shipping-update.

I've tested it myself and can replicate the fault quite easily by making a phone call over 2g with another device and placing it close to the volume switch. Having said that, it hasn't caused me any real problems in everyday use - it's only a matter of time though. Hopefully the patch will sort it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Feel a bit better about it after reading this:

http://www.androidcentral.com/whats-really-going-galaxy-nexus-volume-bug

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Paul77 said:


> They've taken the blog entry down now but it was here http://www.handtec.co.uk/blog/2011/11/samsung-galaxy-nexus-shipping-update.
> 
> I've tested it myself and can replicate the fault quite easily by making a phone call over 2g with another device and placing it close to the volume switch. Having said that, it hasn't caused me any real problems in everyday use - it's only a matter of time though. Hopefully the patch will sort it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


P3 got an update this morning and either hinted at or said (can't remember) that it was to fix this. Hope so


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fix now available thanks to Paul O'Brien (MoDaCo). He's done so much for the GN over the last couple of weeks - a top bloke









http://android.modaco.com/topic/349073-28-nov-r1-volume-bug-fix/

Edit..just to confirm that this fix works, I can't replicate any of the issues I had before.

Running the full MCR which is excellent.


----------

